# Vascular families



## Lynda Wetter

Might be a dumb question but....can someone define the vascular families. I know what they are but where are they? are there only the 3 coming up and off the aorta? (subclavian,inominate ect.) are those the only ones?


----------



## Eightball

Vascular Families are located in Appendix L of your CPT 2011 book.  The branches are assigned to orders.  I hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## Lynda Wetter

ok i get that but lets say for example,
IMA, SMA and Celiac are all selectively catheterized and pictures of each were taken would it be correct to code.....
36245 x3
75726 x3OR
36245 x3
75726
75774 x2

Thanks


----------



## KMANN73

36245 x3
75726
75774 x2


----------



## Lynda Wetter

Thanks, anyone else have an opinion??


----------



## sashka

36245x3;  75726x3 since these are three separate vascular families off the aorta


----------



## donnajrichmond

36245 x 3
75726 x 3. 
A vascular family starts with a vessel that comes off the aorta (or vessel punctured) and includes all branches of that vessel. 
So, with normal vasculature, the left subclavian starts one vascular family, the left common carotid starts one, the innominate starts one.  Each bronchial artery that arises from the aorta is a separate vascular family.  Each visceral artery that arises from the aorta is a separate vascular family. Each spinal artery that arises fom the aorta is a separate vascular family (which is why coding spinal angiograms can lead to many, many codes!)
Since, in normal vasculature the SMA, the IMA and the Celiac all arise directly from the aorta, each is a separate vascular family - 36245 would be coded for each (assuming you didn't then cath futher), and 75726 would be coded for each. 

Appendix L is a good start, indicating the various vascular families - each artery listed as a first order vessel is the start of a new vascular family once you have gotten to the aorta- so innominate, L common carotid, l subclavian, intercostals, bronchials,etc.


----------



## dpeoples

donnajrichmond said:


> 36245 x 3
> 75726 x 3.
> A vascular family starts with a vessel that comes off the aorta (or vessel punctured) and includes all branches of that vessel.
> So, with normal vasculature, the left subclavian starts one vascular family, the left common carotid starts one, the innominate starts one.  Each bronchial artery that arises from the aorta is a separate vascular family.  Each visceral artery that arises from the aorta is a separate vascular family. Each spinal artery that arises fom the aorta is a separate vascular family (which is why coding spinal angiograms can lead to many, many codes!)
> Since, in normal vasculature the SMA, the IMA and the Celiac all arise directly from the aorta, each is a separate vascular family - 36245 would be coded for each (assuming you didn't then cath futher), and 75726 would be coded for each.
> 
> Appendix L is a good start, indicating the various vascular families - each artery listed as a first order vessel is the start of a new vascular family once you have gotten to the aorta- so innominate, L common carotid, l subclavian, intercostals, bronchials,etc.



Donna gave an excellent explanation. I completely agree.

HTH


----------



## Lynda Wetter

She really did, it helped...Thanks Donna!


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com

I agree with the codes but there should also be the 59 modifier:

36245
36245-59 x 2
75726 
75726-59 x 2


----------



## merjim_m@yahoo.com

I hope someone could provide a free online site on the complete vascular family, i think Appendix L is very limited.


----------

